# my vivarium show nano. short video



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

Here's the Vivarium nano tank kindly supplied by Dan Crawford.

By biggest challenge to date. The shear size...or lack of it, presents new problems. 

I've filled it with tank water from the 120.

I'll do a run down shortly.

I've not gone mad with hardscape due to the fact it's going to be transported. Just 2 stones.


----------



## mlgt (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Looks great. I like the shot comparison.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

that looks tiny compared to the 120! Looking good though from this angle


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Looking good mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

cheers fellas. The front view looks crap, due to the fact the rear plants are still small.

HC
E Acicularis
Crypt costata
rubin red flame
HM
rotala

A gamble withe the red flame and crypt. They may grow big, but if they do then even better   after all there's just 12 weeks to get it done, so they may not be bulging by then...i hope   

I've seen amano use echinodorus in a small tank which looked slick

I'm running a mini diffuser (from Dan) which is just awesome! micro bubble tastic!

I just need now a JBL reg with solenoid...my spare broke. 24/7 co2 for time being.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

forgot to add,

filter, fluval 105
substrate, Old but unused ADA Malaya
CO2 via FE
aquadistri 11w light.
ferts EI


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Here's after an hour. A bit of time for the water to clear. The side panel should show you the stems planted in the back.


----------



## Luketendo (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Looks nice, how many litres is it?


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				Luketendo said:
			
		

> how many litres is it?



12 litres mate. It's 30x 20 x 20cm

I nearly didn't put any hardscape in, but thought it'd just break it up a bit.

I've found one issue already.  The 11w light covers a 3rd of the tank and the plants in that 3rd a pearling, the plants in the less light area are not. Another light need, or some thinking at least.


----------



## Garuf (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Looks good, An unusual harscape choice does alot for it. I'm interested to see how the Echinodor does in there, I know the scape you're thinking of I'm sure, it's one of the wabi kusa set isn't it? That's a great little scape, no rockwork in it at all though I don't think?


----------



## Luketendo (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah I feel your pain, I just scaped one of those tmc nanos from pfk as an Iwagumi. It was a pita.


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Hi Mark

Nice to see you doing a littl'un, and cool to shoot it next to the 120 - really gives it scale 

Hope you dont mind me saying, the rock work doesnt seem to have your usual 'panache', but I'm sure you have a plan for it once its grown in  :?:    I look forward to watching it grow.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Hope you dont mind me saying, the rock work doesnt seem to have your usual 'panache', but I'm sure you have a plan for it once its grown in



true mate, but with good reason. I'm hoping the rocks wont play such a huge role. I thought about spending plenty of time arranging them, but with transportation in mind, collapsing stones and gravel work could potentially destroy it.  



			
				Luketendo said:
			
		

> It was a pita.



I thought the same. I went to MA, bought plants with a rough pic in my mind, came home, placed stones and planted. All done in 30 minutes. I think for the show, I'll really try my hardest to have good plant health



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm interested to see how the Echinodor does in there,




me to. I've just had a chat with George, and i think the way to control it is to 'bonsai' it. Georges' advice is to cut the big leaves off.

The whole tank is deliberately on a wing and a prayer...spontaneous.

I'm praying to the amano gods for the HC to take.


----------



## a1Matt (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

It will be interesting to see how it evolves as the plants grow in.
If the sword gets to big you could consider swapping it for an echinodorus oriental, they are the smallest sword I have grown to date.

(By the way, I have also done my Vivarium nano as simple as possible).


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> (By the way, I have also done my Vivarium nano as simple as possible).



get it on the forum mate. Is it a moss tank?


----------



## a1Matt (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

It is not a moss tank (I am planning a 160l moss tank for next year though).
I was going to wait until I had finished it to put a pic up, but as you asked I'll upload a warts and all pic shortly 

EDIT: Done!  Here they are:  viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13991


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Nice one Mark, as mentioned not sure on the rocks, they seem a little flat!! Will be interesting to see how this grows in.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice one Mark, as mentioned not sure on the rocks, they seem a little flat!!



It's the nature of the stone mate. 

6 hours in and i'm happy as Larry again. water changes etc. keep me happy   I can preform W/C's everyday





you can just see Nelson in the background on the side cabinet   



Thats it for a week or 2.


----------



## Nelson (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

i like it.even the stones.i reckon you have a cunning plan with the stones and plant growth that we haven't seen yet.
but then i'm probably wrong   .


----------



## a1Matt (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> you can just see Nelson in the background on the side cabinet


----------



## Nelson (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> you can just see Nelson in the background on the side cabinet


oi.......thats not good looking enough for me   .



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> > you can just see Nelson in the background on the side cabinet


shut it Matt   .


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

You knew you'd win for the nano, WAGS always give in!

Looks great Mark, i hope the HC spreads for you, it should do. 

BTW, nice wallpaper, we have the same, it was a sod to put up!


----------



## Tony Swinney (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> true mate, but with good reason. I'm hoping the rocks wont play such a huge role. I thought about spending plenty of time arranging them, but with transportation in mind, collapsing stones and gravel work could potentially destroy it. :



Now I understand - I hadn't read the thread properly re transporting the tank   Look forward to seeing them being hidden then    

Tony


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

BTW Mark, i don't know if you've been out to East Bridgford lately but they have some right nice Coffee bean Rasboras that would look mint in this tank.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

hey mark,

stunning little tank!

what makes it a vivarium?


----------



## Garuf (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

It's for the Vivarium show, rather than being a vivarium.


----------



## Antoni (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Nice setup, Mark!

Looking forward to see its development.

I was thinking of the lighting issue.. Maybe the best option will be a new light or you could try to move the light, on the back wall of the tank. I believe, due to the small difference of 10 cm only in size/L/W/, the ilumination will be enough to cover the lenght of the tank. You could also lift the light a bit higher so it will have a wider angle of ight stream. It will not be the best position for aesthetics, but will be the necessary evil 

Regards


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

Thanks guys.

Antoni, i've put the light on the back and it's much more even   thanks mate.

This is the quickest settling in period of HC I've had. in 24 hours I've now got 1cm growth on many of the stems.Zippo melt, and pearling it's ass off.

 How this will last 12 weeks is beyond me  

.





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> BTW Mark, i don't know if you've been out to East Bridgford lately but they have some right nice Coffee bean Rasboras that would look mint in this tank.



I think we may get fish at the show mate. less stress for transportation   I'll check em out though.

They'Ve got their plants looking good haven't they


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium nano.*

This wont be a flood of images over the next few weeks, i promise   

As mentioned above, the HC is growing rapidly. skywards and horizontally. 

you can see it going upwards here...





The water clarity is second to none, even with the infamous ADA malaya.





and a top down shot of the HM





The wifes on 'lights' duty until i get a timer...shes a good girl really   

I shall leave you all in peace now


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.*



> They'Ve got their plants looking good haven't they



I have been twice now, they have impressed me every time i have been, very reasonable priced as well. Â£2 for a pot of HC cuba isn't bad. They do have some decent JBL planted stuff as well.



> The wifes on 'lights' duty until i get a timer...shes a good girl really



I also use this lighting technique on my new nano tank. Its working OK, as i find the lady timer puts the lights on when it gets dark, in turn the tank is only getting about 5 hours, which is fine with me.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.*

where's teh HC from mark?  could do with getting a few pots to stick in the craggs on mine


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> where's teh HC from mark?



MA @ east bridgeford. They've vastly improved there holding facilities. 

It's 4 for a tenner...i think it's gone up Ian.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.*

4 for Â£10 is pretty damned good!


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.*

I came close to wrecking the whole tank   

Where the tank is situated is my little spot for viewing the 120cm. I was trimming yesterday, and always walk backwards without looking. I forgot the nano was their!

 Boom...so damn close. The whole thing toppled and lost about an inch of water just from the sloshing. 

Don't worry Dan, it's fine   

(must watch where i'm walking)

Anyway, the rotala has now broke the surface, and shall be trimmed directly after i finish this post.


----------



## Garuf (13 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

Oh eck! Not good that!
What are you dosing in way of ferts? I've got rotalla green (which I'll admit wasn't the healthiest at start up) in my tank and I'm finding it unexpectedly slow.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> What are you dosing in way of ferts?



EI, but a bottled version from Viktor. I'll send some to you if you like?


----------



## Garuf (13 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

If you would that'd be extremely generous! 
I'm applying for my passport as we speak so I can come to viv, all being well I'll be bringing my nano with me and a non-planted nano.


----------



## Arana (13 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm applying for my passport as we speak so I can come to viv, all being well I'll be bringing my nano with me and a non-planted nano.



Nice 1 Garuf


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> If you would that'd be extremely generous!



PM your address mate


----------



## flygja (14 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

1cm HC growth in 24 hours? That's astounding!


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> 1cm HC growth in 24 hours? That's astounding!



it's slowed down since, but yeah. it did grow that much. I put it down to good specimens, with stored energy.

Every time I've grown HC i get at least 10% loss through melt. I've not lost any, and it remains at a steady pace with growth.

The rotala is the real weed and has been cut to an inch short.  When i planted the rotala, i cut it in half and buried both parts even the stubs, are now showing new growth.

Nothing new on the crypts or red flame.


----------



## Gill (14 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

Wow, this is a Great little wonder.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

cheers gill.

The echinodorus has thrown out a new leaf. such a vivid colour. I couldnt capture it though, due to it's postioning.

here's a random shot.






and the classic 'HC pearling' shot


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

Great shots Mark  love the pearling!!


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

I don't think I'll ever get tired of a macro shot of HC pearling


----------



## a1Matt (16 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

Me too!  Or a macro of any plant pearling for that matter.  There is something magic about it.


----------



## sanj (17 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

Im confused with the title...has the tank gone crash, boom , wallop?


----------



## andyh (17 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

Mark

Not been on much latley and this one had passed by without me seeing it, Cracking little tank and good plant selections.

could you share how you are dosing it at the moment?

Andy


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Im confused with the title...has the tank gone crash, boom , wallop?



I think Mark nearly knocked it over the other day.  Narrowly avoided a disaster, but managed to spill some water


----------



## Maurits (17 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

And this one goes in the back of your car to Holland ?


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> And this one goes in the back of your car to Holland ?



it is Maurits...Thats if i'm not clumsy and drop it or something


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano.(crash, boom, wallop!)*

A couple of things to report. I've made a few mistakes with this tank   

I did think the echinodorus would suit this tank...how wrong a man can be. George did warn me.

It simply grows too fast and produces, relatively, huge leaves. You can see them in this shot.





Hc did struggle a little, but made a turn around over the last few days. HM, rotala and grass doing good to.

Anyway, instead of messing around with the whole set up...especially with ADA malaya, i thought it easier to start again. From start to finish, i rescaped and planted in 1 hour. 

I've gone for a gumi, amano style, with grass, a couple of stems and a few other things to be added after crimbo, or possibly tomorrow...if i'm in luck. 

The rock layout is with just 2 stones.

This should be far easier to maintain.


----------



## Antoni (22 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

Absolutly stuning! Honestly it is a lot better than the old one, I mean it has a different conception and I think this is you and your style   

I think it will turn up very nice after mature! 

Cant wait for it!


----------



## Nelson (22 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

yeah,a lot better   .

that lasted just over 2 weeks   .


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

looks soooooooo much better mark! Brilliant.


----------



## Bobtastic (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

Clean and crisp looking, very nice!


----------



## Tom (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

Much much much better than the last one!! Just thinking though, could it be made a little less flat? If you've got another tiny rock to put at the front in line with the taller stems, and maybe accented or outlined almost with some moss? Just my thoughts, but it's a huge improvement as it


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

Great work mate.  I'm assuming, regarding Tom's comment about it being a little that this will help it travel a little better and suffer from less movement/slippage


----------



## Gill (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

looks great


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

Thanks guys. 

Tom, Good spot. There's one or 2 more details to go in yet, it's running as it is to get the ball rolling so to speak.   

I'm much more at ease with this tank with regards to maintenance.


----------



## Jur4ik (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

Here it is, thought I have to wait till Vivarium expo ..

Like the new one


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. rescaped.*

I think this is 3rd time lucky!  

Tank 1....grow too quick   
Tank 2...didn't grow very well   
Tank 3...running nicely indeed.   

Here's the latest installment of vivarium showtanks   

6 weeks left, and i should have this done. Dan reminded me it was 6 weeks, as i thought it was just 2 left   

No hardscape to fall over, simple plants, with hyrdacotle to add a bit of height...That's the plan at least. 

When we get to vivatium, I'd like to add some guppies.

Pics are, one with flash, one without.


----------



## Antoni (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*

Lol thats a lot of difference    Looks nice! 

I like particularly the right hand side. It looks almoust complete to me, maybe the eleocharis need some time to establish itself.  The left hand side will look nice, I suppose your idea is to create a well shaped plant mass there? With the rotala, is it rotala?

After all I like the diversity of ideas that you have gone through, in this scape


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> With the rotala, is it rotala?



it's glosso   I'll let the glosso towards the back grow up, and pray for the forward bits to crawl.   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> maybe the eleocharis need some time to establish itself



true. I'd like a wall, but not too dense. The tank is just 2 or 3 weeks old and the acicularis was trimmed to the ground, it's grown that much in 3 weeks...kinda slow.


----------



## Antoni (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*

lol thats a surprise! I havent seen such a growth from glosso   . How do you achieved that? Is the ligthing really low?



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> true. I'd like a wall, but not too dense. The tank is just 2 or 3 weeks old and the acicularis was trimmed to the ground, it's grown that much in 3 weeks...kinda slow.



I think it is ok, as you are targeting mature tank in about 6 weeks!


----------



## nayr88 (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*

I like it a lot 

Its calming, haha its the only way I can describe it. I didn't post on Tobi's thread but what is the dosing regime of this little one mate, would really help me out with my own one, do you think an NPKmix would be beneficial with the flowgrow and Spazial N?

Cheers


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> but what is the dosing regime of this little one mate, would really help me out with my own one, do you think an NPKmix would be beneficial with the flowgrow and Spazial N?



I'm still trial and error myself, but at the moment, i'm dosing 2 squirts of each. W/C everyday...just because it's easy to do. 

Acicularis is looking really nice with the addition of these ferts.

I'm dosing just the 2 at the moment, and if there's any deficiency, I'll firstly, pin it down to po4, which I'll then add. 

This whole dosing thing for me, is like learning from scratch, but it's fun.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> How do you achieved that? Is the ligthing really low?



i'm not sure mate. Glosso always grows like a weed for me. I trapped the smallest bit (mm's) in a moss stone, and it's growing from the smallest of bits.

I need horizontal growth now.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*

Nice glosso mate, polish a horse shoe, find a lucky clover for vivarium 'cause you've got competition 

Best,
Mike


----------



## Antoni (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antoni Dimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is interesting and worth examing     Most of the cases is the lighting issue, but I do not believe this is the case in your tank..  besides you also mentioned that it has been happening in other tanks too. 
Sorry for the off topic, just been a bit of a geek now


----------



## nayr88 (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*

Thanks mate, ill try 2 of each, I've been doing 1of each at the moment, I may just add 1pump of NPK for the hell of it, surely there wouldn't be a bad effect.

Such a stunning little tank, a proper little piece of art.

Cheers


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> surely there wouldn't be a bad effect.
> 
> Such a stunning little tank, a proper little piece of art.



i might try the same mate, and thanks. It's a simple scape, with an airy feel...just what i wanted. 

When i take it to Vivarium, i'm going to bring a back light and blue background for the real effect   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Nice glosso mate, polish a horse shoe, find a lucky clover for vivarium 'cause you've got competition



ok   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> That is interesting and worth examing  Most of the cases is the lighting issue, but I do not believe this is the case in your tank.. besides you also mentioned that it has been happening in other tanks too.



I'm not a fan of the 'perfect' glosso look. A tad wild is good with me


----------



## Antoni (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*

I do like it too, mate! I do not think it needs changing in this scape particularly


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: my vivarium show nano. 3rd time lucky!*

here's a short vid of the tank. Mainly co2 injection.


----------



## Tom (18 Feb 2011)

Great clarity and colour!!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Great clarity and colour!!



cheers mate. The aquafish nano lights are amazing. I wish they'd make them on a bigger scale. greens are just out of this world.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2011)

That's a lovely video.  

What's the music?


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Feb 2011)

Thats awesome mate.  You seem to be able to turn your hand to any size tank.  

I guess you won't be wating to borrow the hammer I put through mine   

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

Cheers George. 

The music is by a guy called Ludovico Einaudi. An Italian pianist, classical, but with a firm modern take on it. I love his stuff. 

My other 120cm vid featured this guy.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

cheers Andy. 



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I guess you won't be wating to borrow the hammer I put through mine



 no mate.


----------



## Tom (18 Feb 2011)

I'll borrow it.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Cheers George.
> 
> The music is by a guy called Ludovico Einaudi. An Italian pianist, classical, but with a firm modern take on it. I love his stuff.
> 
> My other 120cm vid featured this guy.


Thanks mate, very cool.  Just added him to my Spotify playlist and my daughter is now dancing around the room to him dressed up as a ballerina!  You've brought two big smiles to the world this morning! 

Why the thumbs down about your 120cm?


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Why the thumbs down about your 120cm?



ooops, that was meant to be...  



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You've brought two big smiles to the world this morning!



coolies


----------



## Tom (20 Apr 2011)

How's this going Mark? Have you still got it running?


----------



## Jur4ik (2 May 2011)

Trying to play video I get the message:

This video contains content of UMg and is not available in your country


----------

